# Modern Arnis in Northern Ohio



## Brian Jones (Jun 8, 2004)

I am looking for any schools,or individuals, teaching Modern Arnis in Northern Ohio.  Specifically in the Bowling Green, Findlay, Fostoria area. (Although in a pinch Toledo may not be too far out of the question).  While I have been in a few Arnis seminars (one with Professor Presas, and two at Dan McConnell's school, excellent by the way). I have not been a a part of an official class.  I am a thrid degree Black Belt in American Kenpo.  In a few weeks I will be moving to Fostoria.  Any help would be appreciated.

Brian Jones


----------



## Cruentus (Jun 8, 2004)

Brain,

It looks like Dan McConnells school is the closest to you, which is good because you've already had some time in with him. The downside is he's about 2 hours and 10 min. away from you (Fostoria). I am also about 2 hours and 20 minutes away from you in Michigan, which is not any better.

My suggestion is this: start your own training group. Just get a small group together of a handful of guys who want to train, maybe once or twice a week. You don't have to run it like your the "grandpuba of Fostoria" or anything like that; I'd run it like a "think tank" for Modern Arnis rather then a structured class to avoid problems of people whinning about you not being a certified instructor. You don't have to commit to a large organization or anything, although it might help later if you really have an affinity with someone, or at the least once you have a few guys built up just to have your contact info on someones website. 

Once you start up your own group, link up with an experienced instructor, or even a couple of experienced instructors from different organizations and groups to get different flavors, and try to train with them maybe once a month or so. Bring all the guys you train with too. 

Dan McConnell is a good choice for Ohio, so I'd give him a call. Don't discount other areas outside of Ohio, though, either. I am almost as close to you as Dan is up here in Michigan, and there are a few other Michigan schools as well. Jaye Spiro frequently holds events about 2 hours from you also. Scott Vanderzee is out in Lansing (but that's about 3 hours from you), and there's a bunch of people who hold events out in Illinois and Indiana area. Vanderzee's, Illinois, and Indiana are probably too far to go on a regular basis, but for events they are close enough. So you have a lot of options.

So, that's my advice. Start your own training group (even if it is just a couple of guys) and link up with an instructor or two who you can go see on a regular basis. When my original Modern Arnis Instructor retired from teaching the art, I was only 17 years old. I linked up with a martial arts school in the area and ran my "think tank," and we would go travel to see Professor, or someone else. This allowed me to be able to progress and continue training the art.

If you want some additional advice on how to get a training group started, feel free to give me a ring.

I wish you well on your search...

Paul Janulis
248-722-1634


----------



## OULobo (Jun 9, 2004)

There is an Escrido school in Elyria, OH. It's run by E. DeLeon, a very respectable and skilled filipino teacher. It's not modern arnis, but it might be closer to you. 

(shamless plug) My guru (T. Marcial) and, humbly, myself will be at Guru McConnel's school tenatively on June 26th for a seminar if you are interested in getting a taste of Pangasinan Tirada. 

Good luck with your training.


----------



## Brian Jones (Jun 9, 2004)

Thank you for your reply.

Actually Columbus is closer than Elyria.  I think The last time I dorve back from Columbus it took me about 1hr. and 45 min.  I was hoping to get to Mr. McConell's for the seminar, but we have friends throwing us a good bye party and will not be able to attend. 

Brian Jones


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Jun 9, 2004)

OULobo said:
			
		

> It's run by E. DeLeon, a very respectable and skilled filipino teacher.



Is this Anding DeLeon's bnrother? I will be in Cleveland soon, where is the school? I would like to visit if I have time..
 :asian:


----------



## OULobo (Jun 9, 2004)

Renegade said:
			
		

> Is this Anding DeLeon's bnrother? I will be in Cleveland soon, where is the school? I would like to visit if I have time..
> :asian:



I really don't know about guru DeLeon's family. I've only been out to Emmy's school once or twice. I don't train regularly at his school, my guru's school is in N. Royalton, OH, Emmy's school is in old Elyria, OH, relatively closer to where Brian Jones was posting about. It's a multi-dicipline school where the Escrido is taught on Tue./Thur. nights and Sat. mornings, unfortunately the exact times I train in N. Royalton. I'll try to get the address posted here when I get home from work. Let me know when you come to Cleveland, I wouldn't mind meeting you as I have heard so much about you as an MT frequentor, MAist and FMA instructor.


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Jun 9, 2004)

I will be there Friday, June 18th in the morning and early afternoon. My cell is 716-432-0600. Call me when you get a chance so we can try to schedule a meeting.

TJH :asian:


----------



## OULobo (Jun 9, 2004)

Guru de Leon's school is in a bit of flux so the best thing to do would be to check the website. www.eskrido.com

Renegade-I'll call your cell tomorrow and mabey we can set up a lunch.


----------



## Cruentus (Jun 9, 2004)

Brian Jones said:
			
		

> Thank you for your reply.
> 
> Actually Columbus is closer than Elyria.  I think The last time I dorve back from Columbus it took me about 1hr. and 45 min.  I was hoping to get to Mr. McConell's for the seminar, but we have friends throwing us a good bye party and will not be able to attend.
> 
> Brian Jones



Keep us updated on what you plan to do!  :asian:


----------

